# root cutting jetter tips



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone use them and like them?...root cutting jetter nozzles that is. They are a bit pricey but if its better than a cable, Id go for it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a root rat it works well...

http://www.chempure.com/rootrat.htm


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks...I am liking the jetter more lately and roots were a question. Its lighter weight. cleaner, self feeding....something a guy over 57 can enjoy using.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I use a root rat it works well...
> 
> http://www.chempure.com/rootrat.htm


Are you using the root rat instead of a cable machine?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

I use a 3/8 " warthog . It seem to do better than my other nozzles but it is high dollar .cable cuts better but jetter does job faster might not get all roots seems to leave a few hairs hanging


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Are you using the root rat instead of a cable machine?


It depends on whether I'm hauling a jetter with me that day...

On days when I'm jetting that is usually what I'm doing all day...


----------

